# Configuration required for running 3DS Max 2012



## girishkg (Jun 4, 2012)

I need help in building a system for working with 3DS Max 2012 and Maya.
I have a budget of less than 45000 Rs.
I have selected a configuration, could you please tell how is its performance or suggest a better one..

Intel Corei3 2120 2nd Gen Processor,
Asus P8Z68-M Pro Motherboard,
8GB DDr3 Ram Corsair (4GBx2),
500 GB Sata HDD Seagate,
ATI Radeon HD6750 2GB DDR3 (Sapphire)
Cool Master ATX Cabinet
Cool Master 600 Watts SMPS


Optional Substitute..
Asus P8P67-M Pro Motherboard
Asus P8H77-M Pro Motherboard
Asus P8H67-M Pro Motherboard
Asus P8Z68-V Pro Motherboard

ATI Radeon HD5570 2GB DDR3 (Sapphire)
Nvidia Gefore GT520 2 GB DDR3 (XFX)

Please suggest best performance system under 45k.

Thanks Girish.

========================================================

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
Ans: 3DS Max 2012, Maya

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 40000 Rs + can extend upto 45000 Rs for a better performing system (monitor not needed)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 ultimate 64 Bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB (already have a 500 GB Seagate Sata Hdd)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No, Have 18.5” Samsung LCD Monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse, DVD RW, 500 GB HDD

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: As soon as possible.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes I build desktop before.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in Thrissur Kerala. Buying locally from thrissur or kochi. No I don’t want to by from online shops.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I prefer Intel Corei3 2120 2nd Gen Processor,
Asus P8P67-M Pro Motherboard,
8GB DDr3 Ram Corsair (4GBx2),
500 GB Sata HDD Seagate,
ATI Radeon HD6750 2GB DDR3 (Sapphire)
Cool Master ATX Cabinet
Cool Master 600 Watts SMPS


Optional Substitute..
Asus P8H77-M Pro Motherboard
Asus P8H67-M Pro Motherboard
Asus P8Z68-V Pro Motherboard

ATI Radeon HD5570 2GB DDR3 (Sapphire)
Nvidia Gefore GT520 2 GB DDR3 (XFX)

I can go for Intel corei5 but don’t want AMD, Please suggest good Motherboard and graphics card in my budget.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 4, 2012)

The selected config is basically trash, don't mind bro, that is the truth.

Please fill up the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html and post it here.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 4, 2012)

Total Disaster . How can you pair an I3 processor with a Z68 mobo. 
Please fill the template.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ HE can pair a i3 with Z68 mobo but still that will be disaster.


----------



## girishkg (Jun 5, 2012)

Cilus said:


> The selected config is basically trash, don't mind bro, that is the truth.
> 
> Please fill up the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html and post it here.



Thanks for the suggestion.

Can i use Core i5 and Asus P8P67-M Pro motherboard with the rest of the configuration.


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2012)

Read this thread - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...sandy-bridge-lga-1155-motherboard-thread.html*


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 5, 2012)

Motherboard -Intel DH67CL @ 5k
Processor - Intel core i5 2400 @ 10.8k
RAM - Corsair Value select 2x4 GB @ 2.1k
HDD - WD caviar blue 500 Gb @ 4.2k
PSU - Corsair GS600 @ 4.7k
Cabinet - Bit-fenix merc alpha @ 2.6k
Please tell whether you will be gaming or not. If your sole purpose is just using Maya and 3ds Max, then you should go for a professional graphic card like AMD firepro V4800 @ 10k . If you'll be gaming occassionally, then go for AMD HD 7750 @ 8k.


----------

